# My Collection.. MAC & Others (Pics heavy)



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Girlz & boyz

I want to show u a little bit from my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. My MAC collection is not really big but im very proud of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hihi

hope u have fun.. 


First MAC

Pigments





Gold, Golden Lemon, Glitter hottest pink, chocolate brown, melon, kitschmas, rose, aire-de-blu, teal, shimmertime, viz-a-violet, fuchsia, softwash grey, copperclast, golden olive, reflects blackened red, reflects antique gold, jewelmarine, vanilla, dark soul, bright fuchsia, fairy lite, tan, naked, cornflower, mauvement, azreal blue


Eyeshadows & Refills & Quads & Fluidliners











Pencils & Brush







Now my Others (Eyeshadows & Brushes).. from...
Benefit, Red Earth, Be:ju, Golden Rose, Essence, P2, H&M, KRON, Uma, The Body Shop, Bobbi Brown, Isa Dora, Biotherm, Fabiani, Rimmel, Too Faced, Joko, Maybelline, Nivea, Lola, Rival de loop, Catrice & no names...












































Now my EyeGlitter for Eyeshadow or as Eyeliner









My Eyelashes














My Lipgloss









And Others.. my Fafi Doll, Lipgloss, Urban decay base, badgal lash mascara ...







End..
That was not all from my collection but a few.. 
hope u had fun and like it .

thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



& sorry for my bad english.


Much love
Sara<3


----------



## ppalada (Apr 20, 2008)

oh very nice collection. thank you for sharing


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice, you've got some lovely colours


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely collection


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 20, 2008)

nice collection...thanks


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 20, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Winnie (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice collection! It might not be as huge as some of the others on here but your stash of pigments is quite impressive for a 'small' MAC collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Winnie: aw hihi i thought i have a small Pigment collection too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 buts nice from you thanksss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sara<3


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice!  I love all your pigments!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 20, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  I love how it is full of shimmer and color!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 21, 2008)

Beautiful collection! Everything is just so pretty pretty >_<


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 21, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 21, 2008)

aw nice.. thank u all girls


----------



## melliquor (Apr 21, 2008)

Love your piggies.  You have an fab collection.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 21, 2008)

wow, you've got a lot of pigments, love them all!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 21, 2008)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## crshanburn (Apr 22, 2008)

oh everything is so pretty! nice colletion


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice mix there, especially love your pigments though!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 24, 2008)

thank u girls


----------



## makeupmadb (May 14, 2008)

Fab collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 6, 2008)

great haul!!!!


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 7, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## cuiran (Jun 7, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 7, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

Holy crap, that's a lot of pigments lol.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 8, 2008)

yaa.. i love pigments... now i have more pigments


----------



## cuiran (Jun 22, 2008)

love your collection


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

Pretty collection. And also i saw that you hace Peggy-Sage lashes - good choise like them


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## red (Jun 22, 2008)

svengo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simply awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 22, 2008)

thank you very much to all of you


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 23, 2008)

I loveeeee your lashes!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2008)

great collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

thank you =)


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice collection. I love your pigments!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 25, 2008)

thank you


----------



## LADYLONLINE (Jun 25, 2008)

*drools*  my goodness!!!  i can only dream!!!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

You have a beautiful  collection!! Very colourful


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 25, 2008)

aw thank you very much


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 26, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## timarose (Jun 1, 2009)

nice collection... you have a lot more then me! lol


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2009)

Great collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice collection!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 3, 2009)

thank you everyone


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Great collection!


----------

